# Pics and birth story :)



## snugglemuffin

OK so on the 5th of Feb i had an appointment with my consultant to book me in for and induction and was booked in for the 6th. I went in at 9pm to start the induction and was given prostin after being on the monitor for what felt like an eternity. At around 6-7am i was getting full on contractions every 3-5 mins and was struggling but when examined there was no progress :( By early afternoon the contractions started to go haywire and emensly painfull but began to die off... still no progress :( I was given another dose and the same happened with no progress then i was left to rest overnight at the hospital as i was getting super irregular but horrific contractions. I was examined again in the morning and no progress again so was asked if i wanted to stay in and get pain releif for my pelvis and they would start again on monday or to go home and rest. By this point i was so tired and sore and still contracting but i missed Joshy so much i decided to come home. I was still contracting saturday afternoon and sunday and spent most of the time curled up and pissed off as i felt bloody useless!! The prostina had sent me into full blown labour on it's own last time but the consultant said i was very sensitive to the contraction causing element but not so much the cervix sofening part. 

Anyhoo on monday morning at 9am i went back expecting to get 3 more lots of prostin 6 hours apart and then if no change put down to failed induction and a c-section (which i really didn't want!!!) Oh and this point they didn't think the baby was more than 8lb and they had decided to carry on with induction due to my SPD and didn't think that shoulder dystotia would be an issue. But when i was examined it turned out i was 2cm and they broke my waters! Which fooking hurt! (note to self trying to crawl away from your own vagina is a fruitless endevour) It took them about 3 minutes to break them as the membranes were super tough! Then they went and i began to get terified as it was kind of the point of no return! 

I was then takent to the delivery suite where i was hooked up to the petocin drip which again i was super sensitive to and as soon as the contractions became regular i reached for the gas and air and got my epi! The epi went in super quick and did it's job perfectly! I still used the gas and air as i had quite a small dose of the epi so i could still feel what was going on and there was no pain just ALOT of pressure. This was about 2.30pm. I then did some Suduko read some of my book then started to feel really uncomfortable and the pressure was building with each contraction and i could feel my bottom bulge... i told the midwife and she said we will do your examination it was about 6.20pm. I was convinced i would be about 4cm and moving super slowly but it turned out i was 10cm and the babies head was pretty far down. I was told that due to the epi they would let the baby make her own way down for an hour (as this was my second child it was an hour instead of two) and midwife went off to deliver another woman. At about 7.15 she came back in and i told her i felt like i really needed to poo and was trying my best not to! (i was making odd noises and trying to cross my legs) she had a look and was suprised to see the head trying to crown. I was told to stop pushing but i was trying not to with all my might lol! when the midwife was all set up i was saying i couldn't stop it anymore and would push if i needed to as baby really needed to come out, i did one tiny push then got a little scared as i could feel the pressure and something that would have been emensly painful if not for the epi happening to my pelvis, but with the next contraction i had to push as hard as i could as my body wouldn't let me stop it. I felt her coming out, not the pain, and i felt my pelvis part and paniced a lil (trying to crawl away from my vagina again, needles to say it didn't work) and Adm told me her head was out and it was nearly over. I stared at him and then a loadf of ppl rushed in as they thought her shoulders were stuck but it turned out she was just turning her head and then she pretty much just shot out and was delivered onto my chest. I was so shocked that it was all over and could do nothing but cry my eyes out and stare at my little girl in amazment! Adam cried his eyes out and was in love :D 

I was dreading the birth and was so scared but having the epidural made it the most mind blowing and happy experience of my life! I just wish i had had as good an experience as with my son as it took me so long to bond with him. 

I had no stitches! my pelvis has split but is still getting better and i can walk with crutches, I am both bottle and breast feeding (i never thought i would be able to but the midwives helped alot!) 

Baby Jessica was 9lb 11oz not sure how long and is the worlds most chilled out baby! Love her so much and never been happier!!

Sorry for enormous post but i like to share 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/alltaken/Photo4.jpg
At home

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/alltaken/Photo-0006.jpg
First Photie :D

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v357/alltaken/Photo-0010.jpg
Super sleeps! after a hard day being born!


----------



## coccyx

Many congratulations. Shes lovely:hi:


----------



## Jenny

:hugs: What a story! I hope your pelvis heals quickly and you recover soon hon.:hugs:
Congrats again, she's sooooo beautiful :happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

Bless, you have a beautiful baby xx


----------



## fifi83

She is beautiful Congratualtion :happydance:


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwwwww she is beautiful congrats :) xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

She is gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaaewwww hunni what a lovely baby girl u have xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations. I am so glad you had a much better birth experience this time around!!


----------



## Serene123

congratulations! she is beautiful :)


----------



## jenny873

rrr shes lovely! congrats!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aww, what a beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## leeanne

She is beautiful! Hope you recover quickly! :hugs:


----------



## lili

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats on your little girl!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Oooh she is lovely!!! I hope you heal quickly! Bet your super excited for not too rough of a birth, and to have her home with you. =)


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
Wow what a good weight! - Rather you than me though lol!

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Pearl

congratulations !! beautiful baby !


----------



## danielle19

congratulations she is gorgeous


----------



## welshcakes79

well done, she is a super georgouse looking little girl, congrats on becoming a family of 4! XXX


----------



## bexxie

what a beautie and whopper!!!!! I had similar birth story to yours how funny.

You will find due to her size she should sleep through quicker (melie went 3 weeks) as bigger they usually do but I notice your son was large too.

Well done hunnie enjoy this magic time it goes too quick.
B.x


----------



## charlottecco2

gosh she is gorgeous xx


----------



## Louisa K

I loved reading your birth story, thanks for sharing.. You done so well, congrats on your absolutely beautiful little girl!!

Hope your feeling better soon xx


----------



## Gabi

Wow. What a hectic few days that must've been for you. Glad everything turned out 100% in the end. She's really beautiful.


----------



## snugglemuffin

Thank you all!! :hugs: to all!!!


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Hugssssssssssss congrats shes gorgeous hun xxxxxxx*


----------



## loopylew

shes gorgeous, well done, like the comment about trying to run away from your vagina, made me giggle xx


----------



## wannabmum

Hope your feeling better soon honey. She is gorgeous what a cutie

xxx


----------



## sarah29

:happydance: Congratulations! Baby Jessica is beautiful x


----------



## mickey

I love to see the newborn pics :hi:

she is beautiful :happydance:

congratulations :hi:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Aww hun, shes gorgeous, congratulations


----------



## miel

congratulations! Magnifique!!!! :)


----------



## Newt

awww wow, she is so pretty. I;m sorry you had a rough old time and hope your pelvis is better soon :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful, i hope your pelvis gets better soon.


----------



## lillysmum

thanks for sharing your amazing story, you must be so proud of yourself and your little girl. Congratulations to you all xx


----------



## JamieX

congrats! you went though alot, but it was all worth it!


----------



## strawberry199

Congratulation ! She 's cute ~ :hug:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations,she is beautiful


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations! Hope your pelvis heals soon.


----------



## _Alice_

Congratulations, lovely name xx


----------



## suzan

congrats, she is gorgeous


----------



## xjade_edenx

congrats she's sooooooooooo cute ......bless her
hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## elles28

congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter xx


----------

